# My first Bald Eagle pictures



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is my first picture of a Bald Eagle, seen at Emerald Bay, Lake Tahoe, CA from the top deck of cruise boat MS Dixie II, on 11/25/13. Captain announced the presence of the bird and I took pictures. Here is my first view of the eagle. 











This is with full zoom and some enlarging in Photoscape. This is not the first time I've seen Bald Eagle, but these are the first pictures I've been able to take. As we got closer I was able to get better pictures but many are of the back of the head. We went by it twice. I'm sure being on the boat was a big factor in getting so close to the eagle without it spooking. And if we tried to walk to that spot we would surely spook it. That day the eagle was visible in that tree for a half hour. Camera is Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS8. 

It was a good day!
Franco Rios
Sacramento, Cal.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Yep, it was a good day!

If I could have done some fishing that would have been great too.

Have a good day!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice Pic. See them all the time now here plus been seeing nest.

big rockpile


----------

